# Gemmy Now Selling Direct On Amazon



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, finally, Gemmy got smart and started selling larger lots of their items at discounted prices on Amazon.com. You need to go to the Gemmy home page and there is a link there. you can pre-order the witch (120.00), Chainsaw Massacre (140.00), Jason (140.00), 78" decorative bucky (2 for 35), and their new designs for 2008 including the 5' ghastly gentleman (65), Life size quivering doorman (76.5), beheaded bride (76.5) and many others. The only catch is the new, pre-order stuff does not ship until July but you must pay now. I buy Gemmy every year, these prices are the best I have EVER seen. For those who have had problems getting this stuff in the past, here is your chance. I just spent 700.00 and my wife has a real chainsaw out, got to go........................................................


----------



## Nascar8mom2 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Could you please post their web site. Thanks!*


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

*Here it is,*

http://gemmy.amazonwebstore.com/

Happy shopping!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

jgc106 said:


> http://gemmy.amazonwebstore.com/
> 
> Happy shopping!


Those prices really are incredible! Thanks for posting. I'm planning on seeing their stuff at the TW show.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Thats great, except for the fact that I cant spend any money right now. Fun to look at anyhow, thanks for the link. I always wondered why gemmy doesnt have some retail stores that carry all thier products. They deffinitly have plenty of stuff to keep a rotating stock. I think stores in the malls like spencers would probably do well.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow! They've got some really neat new stuff for this year. I know the inflatables don't "go" with everyone's haunt, but we had several last year at our party/haunt and they all were a big hit. I have the one that's a small walk-thru (like a small castle with the spooky tree and reaper at the door) and the kids played in it for hours. Thanks for the post.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

That's a great price on the witch with cauldron, as well as many of the other items. It seems like they are wholesale prices - I wonder what the retailers that carry Gemmy think of this?
Like JGC106 said, it's a great chance to get hard to find Gemmy stock.
Shipping will be steep, but you would be paying the same for any other online source...


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

*Gemmy now selling on Amazon*

Well Chris, the shipping is a bit steep, but not too bad. I paid 80 for 6 life size figures, it could be worse. Apparently Gemmy is selling a lot of discontinued stock that will not hit retailer shelves this year and when they are gone that is it. Also, of the new stuff they have allocated a fixed amount of inventory for their current merchants as well as just for Amazon, and once it is gone that will be it. Apparently there must be a significant lead time on the items as they outsource the manufacturing to China and try to estimate the demand. I spoke w/Gemmy today and they will be adding at least one more life size licensed figure (Freddy-2005; Leatherface-2006; Jason-2007) but would not tell me what it was. Anyone care to venture a guess? I would guess MM, and you know I am not referring to the candy that melts in your mouth and not in your hands. Anyways, if they do put Michael Myers on the website please post cause I really want one. Also, at these prices you can't get too pissed when these items break, for the most part these are good prices even if were solely a static prop. Cheers!


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

jgc106 said:


> Well Chris, the shipping is a bit steep, but not too bad. I paid 80 for 6 life size figures, it could be worse. Apparently Gemmy is selling a lot of discontinued stock that will not hit retailer shelves this year and when they are gone that is it. Also, of the new stuff they have allocated a fixed amount of inventory for their current merchants as well as just for Amazon, and once it is gone that will be it. Apparently there must be a significant lead time on the items as they outsource the manufacturing to China and try to estimate the demand. I spoke w/Gemmy today and they will be adding at least one more life size licensed figure (Freddy-2005; Leatherface-2006; Jason-2007) but would not tell me what it was. Anyone care to venture a guess? I would guess MM, and you know I am not referring to the candy that melts in your mouth and not in your hands. Anyways, if they do put Michael Myers on the website please post cause I really want one. Also, at these prices you can't get too pissed when these items break, for the most part these are good prices even if were solely a static prop. Cheers!


Hey if this is true then count me in, because that one is my favorite prop. I hope someone will let us know if he comes out.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love gemmy. i probably have more than what i even realize. thanks for the info. some pretty cool stuff for this year


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Very cool. Trying to figure out how I can use 6 of everything....


----------



## dadgonemad (Oct 4, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen one of those 78" skeletons in person? Any good? What is it made of? I'm thinking about buying a few since you can get two of them for less than the price of a bucky. 

-dgm


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

jgc106 said:


> Well Chris, the shipping is a bit steep, but not too bad. I paid 80 for 6 life size figures, it could be worse. Apparently Gemmy is selling a lot of discontinued stock that will not hit retailer shelves this year and when they are gone that is it. Also, of the new stuff they have allocated a fixed amount of inventory for their current merchants as well as just for Amazon, and once it is gone that will be it. Apparently there must be a significant lead time on the items as they outsource the manufacturing to China and try to estimate the demand. I spoke w/Gemmy today and they will be adding at least one more life size licensed figure (Freddy-2005; Leatherface-2006; Jason-2007) but would not tell me what it was. Anyone care to venture a guess? I would guess MM, and you know I am not referring to the candy that melts in your mouth and not in your hands. Anyways, if they do put Michael Myers on the website please post cause I really want one. Also, at these prices you can't get too pissed when these items break, for the most part these are good prices even if were solely a static prop. Cheers!


Actually, $80.00 shipping for 6 life size figures is fantastic. Less than $14.00 a figure.
Interesting info. I'm sure you are right about the China lead time. I do work for toy companies that manufacture in China, and the whole lead paint/quality concern has added a significant amount of time to the process.
Mikey is probably a good guess. Now...classic or Rob Zombified?


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

dadgonemad said:


> Has anyone ever seen one of those 78" skeletons in person? Any good? What is it made of? I'm thinking about buying a few since you can get two of them for less than the price of a bucky.


I was hoping that it was latex, but a quick search uncovered this one, which is plastic.
The skull and shading are different, but otherwise it looks the same.

I would suggest waiting until the ACC bucky is on sale.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*can someone order for me since i am in Canada ??*

my question now is , CAN SOMEONE ORDER THOSE FOR ME ?? i want the headless bride and gnaslty gent quivering doorman (the one with chandelier in hand) they dont ship to CAnada i tried preordering  

i can send the person that doesnt mind getting them for me payment trough paypal to order them ? as long as i get a proof they have been ordered after that 

too bad didnt see head up harry in their i wanted him too 

you would think gemmy reads this forum for ideas ?  as i was saying not too long ago and said it before i wish gemmy would make more edwardian people or lady people well the headless bride , gnastly gent and quivering doorman, HAVE to get that one 

pumpkin carriage looks cool even if i am not into airblowns but i liked their big hearse from sams last season and the new skeleton playing pipe organ 

the prices are very good , wonder if their doing that to stop a bit with the ebay seller selling their props for 5 times the retail price ???? or not if the stuff is limited quantities that will mean higher retail resale prices


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

AWFC I have the sam problem, they won't ship to the UK so unless someone offers their services I am also screwed


----------



## dadgonemad (Oct 4, 2005)

Haunter said:


> I was hoping that it was latex, but a quick search uncovered this one, which is plastic.
> The skull and shading are different, but otherwise it looks the same.
> 
> I would suggest waiting until the ACC bucky is on sale.


Haunter, 

Bummer. My guess is that it's not as good looking as the picture, and not as sturdy as a bucky. 

For those of us waiting for the Bucky Sale, there's not going to be one like last year ($60). Shipping and materials' costs from China have increased. I spoke with Marilyn yesterday, and she confirmed all sales will now be handled through SkeletonStore.com. You need to setup a reseller's wholesale account to get the cheapest prices ($79.75 for a 4th quality bucky). The current sale is 5% off, and runs until April 1 (Use Promotional Code "SKELETON" during online checkout). Marilyn indicated that would likely be the best price for this year.

-dgm


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

dadgonemad, thanks for the heads up about SkeletonStore.com. That's a shame that prices are on the rise, but I guess it's inevitable.


----------



## Daymer (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love to order the 4 talking skulls, quivering doorman, and beheaded bride. I wish they give you a video to see how it moves, what they are saying, and the lights. I'm picky so its hard for me to order online if I haven't seen it!!!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Well if the pair of talking skulls is the same as the one at Spirit Halloween, then you can check out this video.
Remember, that price is for four pairs of talking skulls (8 total).

I, too, would like to see video of the quivering doorman and some of the other animatronics before plopping done that much money.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

BooBerrie said:


> Wow! They've got some really neat new stuff for this year. I know the inflatables don't "go" with everyone's haunt, but we had several last year at our party/haunt and they all were a big hit. I have the one that's a small walk-thru (like a small castle with the spooky tree and reaper at the door) and the kids played in it for hours. Thanks for the post.


Amen to that, we have one similar and neighborhood came running over the first day I put it up, for 2 years now it has been the biggest hit,......crowds take pics with kids in front, video cams running, without it we would be an avg. stop for sure. Also its great advertisement and attacts attention for a long distance.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Love it!!! Love it Love it Love it!!! Thanks for the post and the info. I am glad you got someone to help you and I am really glad that you gave us this info. I can't wait to buy some of these new characters.

Witch from Canada great photos and house. I really enjoyed looking at your pictures. The hearse was amazing. Looks like you made it, great job. If that was you standing by it, great outfit. Thanks for some really cool ideas, can't wait to show them to my son so we can start planning for this year.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh man! I've got to get the Leatherface, Jason, and the witch. The first two are ones I've wanted but couldn't find for less than $240. Now I can get both for a little more than that. I had the witch when it was released, but mine stopped working 20 minutes before my party which pissed me off. I returned it the next day. IMO that's probably the only prop of the 3 that really has to work to really enjoy. Hopefully I'll have more success when I purchase it directly. I wonder what the return policy will be for defects.


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on this stuff. Showed it to my wife and got the OK to order the bride, the witch, the doorman and the scarecrows. Now I just need to figure out where to fit them in with the other 7 Gemmy animated figures I have.

I can't wait for them to get here. It will be a nice surprise when they show up over the summer.


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

ANYONE, ANYONE at all wiling to help out, with the purchasing delivery of some items to Scotland. 

SUper please


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

The website and video doesnt really show their size, does anyone know how big these are? Anyone know if these are ONLY preprogrammed speech? I'd like to know if these have mike inputs, like Talking Borises(Boris', Borii)

$30 for 4 skulls is a great price, just depends how big they are...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scottish scarer, so are you saying you purchase it and have it sent to me and i send it on to you? you are willing to pay all shipping costs and any other costs? shipping is very expensive! you might want to find out the weight and measurements and if there are customs. what are the items you want? will you do the ordering yourself? that way you get what you ordered and i don't take any blame if the order is wrong. you pay them and they send it to me. if they send the wrong thing are you going to cover costs for shipping to get the right things. can we do some kind of mail confirmation for overseas? that way if one sends it and it gets lost in the mail, one has proof it was sent and not held responsible? can one take out insurance in case it gets lost? these are all must haves. must be able to insure. what if you order something and it doesn't work or they send you the wrong thing? what then? i will help if you meet the above terms. you might want to find out costs and then let me know.


----------



## HD-Lilly (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok I emailed them on size for those interactive heads ..we'll see if i get an answer.
other than that some good prices on stuff there. 
thanks


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> The website and video doesnt really show their size, does anyone know how big these are? Anyone know if these are ONLY preprogrammed speech? I'd like to know if these have mike inputs, like Talking Borises(Boris', Borii)
> 
> $30 for 4 skulls is a great price, just depends how big they are...


Those look like the talking skulls that Spencer gifts was selling last Halloween. The skulls were the same size as the Boris skulls if I remember correctly. I don't remember them having a microphone input though.
I think someone on this forum or Hauntforum was going to attempt to hack these, but I don't recall if any progress was made.
That is a good price for them!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am so thrilled that gemmy is working with amazon.I ordered Jason (over 300 was a little steep for him retail last year)my son who is 15 is so happy I was able to find and buy him.I also ordered the skulls they are always listed on ebay you maybe able to get a answer about dimensions and specs from there.I went back and forth about ordering the witch.But decided not to as I want to do my own I have 3 witches already I just need to convert them to stirring and fogging.I just hope the ebay people don't buy all the supplies to resell them for the crazy amount some of the stuff goes for on there.


----------



## Crypt Keeper (Jan 31, 2008)

Im sure its a guarentee you'll see most of these products sold on ebay in the next little while for their retail prices, buyers and haunters beware!

I wonder why amazon wont' even ship to ontario...its bizarre, I've ordered other stuff from them before i'm sure!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

CaptnJackSparrow said:


> The website and video doesnt really show their size, does anyone know how big these are? Anyone know if these are ONLY preprogrammed speech? I'd like to know if these have mike inputs, like Talking Borises(Boris', Borii)


Each of the talking skulls is about the same size as a Talking Boris. The dialog is preprogrammed, and there should be no mike input. The audio level of the speakers is pretty good. One good question is what is the length of the wire connecting the two skulls?

I think I remember a haunter from last year who set up these in identical suits of armor on either side of the front door.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

hehehehe, bet that was waaay kewl! Well then, 4 skulls for $30 is pretty good, and if it's.. $10 to ship then for $40(or so), or $10/skull is not a bad price.. I'd guess the cable is 6' or so.. cant tell from the video but dont think you'd want them too far apart..


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Haunter said:


> I think I remember a haunter from last year who set up these in identical suits of armor on either side of the front door.


Here is a thread about the Gemmy talking skulls, which includes a link to the video of Mr Unpleasant's masterpiece and info on how to hack it.

Yeah, that price is hard to beat!


----------



## blade46234 (Oct 30, 2006)

> I know the inflatables don't "go" with everyone's haunt


I just had a thought, with all the inflatable carriages they have why not do a red carpet theme. A couple of the airblown in front of a red or black carpet and various ghouls making their way down it while being interviewed by more of the same . 
I think if you had the room and the budget this would go over well. 

AWFC if I wasn't in the process of moving I would spot you an address. It is looking like I will be making the trip north of the border a few times this year plus I have family that comes and goes all the time, sure would help reduce secondary shipping and potential customs fees. If my situation changes I will drop you a line.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

blade46234 said:


> I just had a thought, with all the inflatable carriages they have why not do a red carpet theme. A couple of the airblown in front of a red or black carpet and various ghouls making their way down it while being interviewed by more of the same .
> I think if you had the room and the budget this would go over well.
> 
> AWFC if I wasn't in the process of moving I would spot you an address. It is looking like I will be making the trip north of the border a few times this year plus I have family that comes and goes all the time, sure would help reduce secondary shipping and potential customs fees. If my situation changes I will drop you a line.


your theme sure would be original ..., and thanks for the kind offer to help me out , someone pm me and i arranged things with him  but thank you very much for the offer , yes the shiping do kill the fun but at least i wont have paid 3-4 time the price from amazon in ebay this time and our canadian $ is strong right now so not too much diffrence in the money currency so thats good too


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Just bought the Donna of the Dead, good price, hope I am happy!


----------



## HD-Lilly (Jan 23, 2008)

here is the reply I recieved on sizes not mentioned in the site for anyone interested

"All items on the Gemmy-Amazon store are sold by the case-pack and we are currently working to list more details for products. Large décor items will list their heights, but small table top items do not currently have their heights listed. As we have experienced a large volume of orders, we are trying to fulfill them in a timely manner but we will try to get the table top item dimensions listed within the month.



Thank you.

Gemmy"


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, that is nearly but not quite totally unhelpful..


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like a technical way to say: (Shoulder shrug) "We don't know....".


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, I got notification today from FedX of 6 boxes being shipped from Gemmy, I wonder if I am getting any of the pre-order stuff................


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Oh my, if you are, please post videos and photos if you can. I'd love to see these props out of the box before I order one, if I do.

:] I really want the beheaded bride/another donna the dead/the ghastly gentlemen. 
-Anthony


----------



## blade46234 (Oct 30, 2006)

anybody know how big the crawling zombies would be?

http://gemmy.amazonwebstore.com/Set-of-6-Crawling-Zombies-Dead/M/B0015073HC.htm

I know at 45 for 6 they won't be full size but if they were a decnt size they are worth some further consideration


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

blade46234 said:


> anybody know how big the crawling zombies would be?
> 
> http://gemmy.amazonwebstore.com/Set-of-6-Crawling-Zombies-Dead/M/B0015073HC.htm
> 
> I know at 45 for 6 they won't be full size but if they were a decnt size they are worth some further consideration


I saw them last year...they're about as big as a DVD case. They're really small. 

I wasn't impressed. They were like something you'd find in bulk at a walgreens, which IS what they were.
-Anthony


----------



## blade46234 (Oct 30, 2006)

> I saw them last year...they're about as big as a DVD case. They're really small.
> 
> I wasn't impressed. They were like something you'd find in bulk at a walgreens, which IS what they were.
> -Anthony


Thanks that's about what I thought they would be, but I did not see them last year. Really appreciate the heads up on them 

Stan


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

*Thanks that's about what I thought they would be, but I did not see them last year. R*

Well, I ordered one last year sight unseen for 35.00 and was unpleasantly surprised. Nice action and sound on the item, just way too small...........


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks so much for this info - I ordered a Jason. The local Halloween store offered me their floor model at the end of last season for 1/2 price. It was missing the "rubber band" that works the arm motion. It was great to get this NEW one for less than what that 50% price would have been! Score!! Now to wait until July for delivery....


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I got a note from FedEx saying they have already shipped the Be-headed Bride and the Quivering Doorman I ordered (for someone else).
They originally said it would be July!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I got a note from FedEx saying they have already shipped the Be-headed Bride and the Quivering Doorman I ordered (for someone else).
> They originally said it would be July!


This sounds too good to be true! I hope my bride gets here early. Has anyone else got any "pre-order" stuff from Gemmy.

Matt


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi all, can anyone help a Canadian as well? I can't believe these prices....


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Does anyone know if the life size scarecrows were the ones sold at Spirit Halloween?


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

13mummy said:


> Does anyone know if the life size scarecrows were the ones sold at Spirit Halloween?


I remember seeing them at Spirit. They were OK, not great. Spirit's price was too much. But the price at Amazon is definitely worth it - 2 for $50. We were planning on doing a haunted corn field this year and they will work right into the scene.


----------



## blade46234 (Oct 30, 2006)

> Does anyone know if the life size scarecrows were the ones sold at Spirit Halloween?


I can't tell you if these were at spirit, but I suspect that they were what Wally world had last year. They stand about 5 feet tall have flashing LEDs for eyes and moan. The eyes and moans are triggered by motion and/or sound. I bought one last year and think I paid about $40. I was a little disapointed at what it was for that price, but 2 for 50 would make me re-evaluate that.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

13mummy I worked at Spirit last year and yes they are exactly the same ones. Litenin is exactly right, they were o.k. but not fantastic. However for that price if you need scarecrows for your Haunt they would be worth getting. Nice touch for $25 a piece


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

If you need several scarecrows for your haunt I see in the costume section of the Gemmy page there is a set of six similar scarecrow "jumpsuit" costumes for $72.00. That is, as long as you don't mind making PVC armatures for them.
Maybe we should get together and do some group buys on some of these things that come in multiple units.


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

> Maybe we should get together and do some group buys on some of these things that come in multiple units.


I love that idea! I've already ordered the life size figures that I want but the rest is just sitting in my shopping cart while I try and figure out what to do with the extras. I'm interested in the talking skulls (2 sets per) Zolton (also 2) and the dropping heads (6 I think). I know there's more but I can't check right now since I'm running out the door.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Spookilicious mama - Do you think they'll have the quivering doorman at Spirit next year? Also how much do you think they'll go for. I would like to have the scarecrows since you'd get 2 for $50, but I want the quivering doorman more.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

13mummy said:


> Spookilicious mama - Do you think they'll have the quivering doorman at Spirit next year? Also how much do you think they'll go for. I would like to have the scarecrows since you'd get 2 for $50, but I want the quivering doorman more.


 if any store as the quivering doorman for the same price gemmy is selling it now directly on amazon i will be very suprised , but of course i dont have acess like many of you in the USA for the large chain store and halloween stores so maybe they have fair prices in those stores , but at 76$ thats a great price for me espacially with our strong Canadian dollar at this time , even if i have to pay to get it ship back to me still is a good deal for me.....as i would otherwise have to use ebay and thats when the seller is ok to ship to Canada so it would probably be twice as much or more in there .

right now the only thing i wouldnt buy from gemmy amazon is their fogger , i bought 2 last year diffrent models , both broke down after 10 min of use and went to exchange them and it also broke down after working 3 puffs of smoke , 2 of my friends bought the foggers as well and broke down the same way mine did ...their not gonna sell me another fogger thats for sure


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

awfc I bought a fogger from wm last year didn't need it so gave to my sister as hers from wm quit working after 1 night well so did mine that I lent her.I used my 06 model and it worked great.This year I want to purchase 1000 watt one.so I won't be buying the foggers either.Hope they are better this year.


----------



## Halloweenishee (Sep 17, 2007)

*Gemmy Preoorder Arrived*

Great Gemmy preorder tip!!! Placed my order a couple of weeks ago because the prices were so good and afterall Halloween is on Friday night. The mini-butlers arrived yesterday--very good price for good quality and so did the extra Zombie Girl (aka Donna the Dead from Walmart last year ... a huge hit in the front yard graveyard). Have not received any of the new models like The Ghastly Gent, Tthe Quivering D-Man or The Beheaded Bride. Those will probably come in July. I already had a life size version of the mini-candy butler so I ordered the set of two to give my butler a mini-me and one to take to the office. I highly recommend the witch with the cauldron because she is so spectacular and I will shoot myself if she ever stops working but she did go for about 7 hours straight last Halloween with no breaks. I am also waiting to receive Leatherface for a companion to the The Beheaded Bride. I was dragging in the boxes yesterday and even though we live in an extremely active Halloween neighborhood, I am sure the neighbors think I am insane because it is not even Easter!!! Every year, Gemmy helps us ramp it up.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow Halloweenishee, what great purchases. Can we see some photos??


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Mummy I don't yet if Spirit will have the quivering doorman, but if they do it will probably most definately be more than 76 dollars. AWFC is right that is an awesome price. I would get it if I were you because I don't think you will get it cheaper. Good luck. I want him too I am debating because I want to know if he is 6 feet tall or not. I only want him if he is at least 6 ft.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Spookilicious mama said:


> Mummy I don't yet if Spirit will have the quivering doorman, but if they do it will probably most definately be more than 76 dollars. AWFC is right that is an awesome price. I would get it if I were you because I don't think you will get it cheaper. Good luck. I want him too I am debating because I want to know if he is 6 feet tall or not. I only want him if he is at least 6 ft.


the quivering doorman with chandelier will most likely be 6 ft tall, the butler , dr shiver , monster etc all are 6 f tall as for the gnastly gent maybe this one will be shorter at least thats the illusion i get from looking at the picture


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hubby and I ordered the Haunted Girl (Donna The Dead), Jason and the Beheaded Bride. Donna came in the mail today, the other two are on pre-order.

Great prices on all!

We really want one of the haunted tombstone http://gemmy.amazonwebstore.com/Set-of-6-18-Haunted-Tombstones/M/B0014ZZKIW.htm 
but we don't need six of them.

And we want a Shaking Spirits - Ghoul Bride but don't want four of them...http://gemmy.amazonwebstore.com/Set-of-4-Shaking-Spirits-Ghoul/M/B001501MJW.htm

Count me in if anyone coordinates a combo-purchase of these two items. We'd like one of the tombstones and could do two of the Shaking Spirits - Ghoul Bride.

I also wanted to mention that we phoned Gemmy with questions the other day and they were really nice, informative. And, no...they will not break down their lots for sale.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Yeah, Count me in if anyone decides to get a set of the tombstones. I definatly would like one.

I'm still waiting on word from others on the Bride/Ghastly Gent. If they are as kool as I hope them to be, then i'll definatly be ordering one. :]

-Anthony

EDIT****

I found this video on youtube, Randomly 5 minutes after I posted this. **Pay no attention to the random Boy. LoL.** The video shows the tombstone in action.






Thought it was helpful. The scream is pretty creepy. The timing is off in the video tho. :]


----------



## CookieMonster (Feb 10, 2007)

Whoooaaaa. My sister and I are moving out of our appt. into a home soon, so once I save up enough money to pay the next few months of rent, IM SO BUYING TONS of this stuff. I already have my wish list! Thanks for posting this, this is amaizng!!!!!


----------



## Lynx Lair (Jun 26, 2007)

Great thread, this is the first offering like this from Gemmy that we've ever seen.
Nice job sharing the info. The best part... it's a win-win for both parties..


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks to the guys ofering to post items to scotland. At the moment I am trying to find a courier who isn't trying to rip the knickers of me. If I can find a reasonably priced courier I will definetely take you up on your offer and will gladly compensate you for your generosity.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

13mummy - I would be willing to help you out with the shipping. Do you ever get down to Fargo to shop? Then you wouldn't even have to pay the extra postage! I could deliver them to your hotel. (Sounds like a girl shopping trip is in order )


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hi scarer, you wouldn't have to compensate me anything. as long as it didn't cost me anything, i would be glad to do it. it is costly enough for you as it is.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey if anyone gets their quivering butler sent to them anytime soon could you guys let me know if it is 6 feet or taller. I'm sure it is, but I can only use it if it is and the Donna of the Dead is only like 5 feet so I'm a liittle worried about the Quivering doorman. Thanks.


----------



## Halloweenishee (Sep 17, 2007)

*GEMMY Out Of Stock*

Don't any one panic. Just stay calm. Zombie Girl, Mini-Candy Butlers, and Dr. Shivers were all marked out of stock tonight on the Gemmy Amazon site. Those must be some of the close-outs mentioned in another post?? The buying frenzy tipped me over the edge and I ordered a second witch to start a coven because the price shipped even beats Walmart's price last year and is a fraction for what she was going for and selling out at other sites.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Sold out? LOL Cool! That sends a clear signal to Gemmy that they'll make good $$ offering them direct to the public. I know it's a pain in the butt for some of us right now, but this may bode well for future Gemmy offers.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

A lot of the globes have been sold out, set of two mini candy greaters, hang up caged skeletons, Dr. Shivers test tubes, 6 - hanging ghosts, 6 grim reapers, 6 crawling zombies, 4 skulls, 6 - headdroppers, 4 - shaking spirits & brides, and a lot of the blow ups. Stuff is going fast. Aaaaahhhh!!


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

Does anyone else get the feeling that we'll be seeing this stuff on Ebay in October at ridiculously inflated prices?


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

All that I have to say is buy, buy, buy. Here is one seller with there prices of some of these items.

http://www.seasonalimpact.com/Halloween-Animated-C10.aspx


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

With the sold out status on prop after prop, hubby and I decided to go ahead and order the Set of six 18 inch Haunted Tombstones - Donna the Dead.

http://gemmy.amazonwebstore.com/Set-of-6-18-Haunted-Tombstones/M/B0014ZZKIW.htm

We only want one or two so if anyone wants one or more of the rest, pm me. They're $8.50 a piece plus shipping from zip 37917, Knoxville, TN (carrier your choice).


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

cassie I would like one.Let me know how to get the money to you.I pm you.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

PMed u cassie!!


-anthony


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok folks, we have one left. The first one that pm's me for it, gets it.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

So far Gemmy has done Micheal, Freddy, Leatherface. Have they done any other characters from movies? Also do they come out with a new one each year? Are the products on Gemmy's website it for 2008?


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

Gemmy has confirmed that they will do a licensed character for 2008, however, did not confirm whether it would be available via Amazon. My guess: Michael Meyers.....................


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

So as of right now they have done Freddy, Jason, and Leatherface. Is this correct?


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Was just wandering if anyone had recieved anymore of the stuff they ordered? I ordered the witch, and think I will order Jason, Leatherface and the beheaded bride.


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

I ordered a bunch of the pre-orders so I haven't gotten anything yet.

I just ordered the mini candy butlers since they were back in stock. It was $47.86 for 2 and I only want one so if someone is interested in the second, PM me.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I'd like to see a CHUCKY. Ha


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, just got an email that they sent the Witch. I did go ahead an order Jason, Leatherface and the beheaded bride. Now where to put it all.


----------



## chas (Aug 15, 2005)

Malibu,
was that the witch sturring the cauldron they are sending? Thanx!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I ordered the Witch with the fogging cauldron at about 2:00 this morning. I've received an e-mail confirmation that it has been shipped already. I wasn't expecting it to be shipped until July! I gotta stop reading these message boards in the middle of the night when I have no willpower!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I got an E-mail from Gemmy on March 10th telling me my items had been shipped. It was two of the pre-order life size figures. After not seeing anything arrive, I clicked on a link in the E-mail where you can check the status of your order. It told me the estimated arrival date would be between APRIL 10th and APRIL 25th. I sent a note to Gemmy asking if the items were actually shipped, or they would be shipped in April, or would I not see them until July?
Got a short response back saying that the estimated shipping dates were WRONG and that the pre-order items would not be shipped until July. The note was kind of blunt, to tell you the truth.
I don't mind it being July before they get here, since it said so in the description, but why would Gemmy send a notice in the first place saying the order had been shipped if it hadn't been? Sounds screwy to me. I hope they aren't always this disorganized.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

OK, well after reading DaveintheGrave's post I rechecked my e-mailed message. From Amazon.com, said it was shipped FedX, but tracking numbers all zeros. I then noticed a second message sent through Amazon from the Gemmy seller saying that in stock items would have a live tracking number but pre-order items would not have a live tracking number, and that the live number would be provided when shipped. So I guess I won't be expecting my Witch so soon after all.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Sounds like an automated system forced into a one size fits all situation. 

They (gemmy) probably charged your card and generated the email, where Amazon.com doesn't charge you until they ship.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

chas said:


> Malibu,
> was that the witch sturring the cauldron they are sending? Thanx!


Yes, that was the one.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

cinders said:


> OK, well after reading DaveintheGrave's post I rechecked my e-mailed message. From Amazon.com, said it was shipped FedX, but tracking numbers all zeros. I then noticed a second message sent through Amazon from the Gemmy seller saying that in stock items would have a live tracking number but pre-order items would not have a live tracking number, and that the live number would be provided when shipped. So I guess I won't be expecting my Witch so soon after all.


Well, mine's kinda the same way on the Witch. Although Amazon and the Gemmy seller both sent me emails saying it was shipped. So I guess I will have to wait and see.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

my order says pending paid for the past 3 weeks


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

I just went to order a few more things and every single thing is showing as out of stock. That can't possibly be true can it?


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow you are right 3SpookyChicks, that's pretty wierd. Either we bought them out or all the stores made their orders. Also I noticed that the new life size props are not showing up at all. Good thing we bought when we did. I hope we still get ours, those emails worry me a bit.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Man that sucks. I was thinking about ordering a couple more items too.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

Gemmy had an exhibit at Transworld Halloween Costume Party convention last week in Las Vegas, perhaps they sold out there. If you go to their main web site there is no longer a link to Amazon. I am very comfortable that they will ship their pre-order items this summer, and am somewhat relieved they had the sense not to over-sell all their pre-order items. In an earlier thread I mentioned that once it is gone that would probably be it. I am glad they gave us the opportunity they did at those prices, I hope it was successful enough that they will do it next year. In addition, Gemmy probably got an earful at TW from their current vendors regarding the prices on Amazon, perhaps that also prompted them to stop selling on Amazon. I know for a fact that Fright Catalog amongst others was not pleased with the Amazon site. What do you think?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

well if i was a gemmy vendor i wouldnt be happy about what they did on amazon , but then again maybe their vendors should give a good retail price on the props and not sell them 4 times the suggested retail price like some do .....maybe gemmy should make their vendors respect a certain retail price and they should also work with ebay for the sellers on there maybe to not resell stuff 3-4 time the price too....

and be assure if all sold out so fast on amazon you will see it pop on ebay .....

and on amazon all the pre order items(new 2008 stuff) is not on the web site anymore , that doesnt reassure me as a proof for those who bought them ....they should of kept the items on there as sold out as well....

i think gemmy liquidating their stuff directly is fine , selling new 2008 stuff and still available life size props at the price they offered yes the vendors should be pissed , but hey i am a consumer and buyer so the cheaper i can get them is better for my own pocket


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Man, I'm devastated! I hope they have some leftovers that they put back up because there were a few things I wanted to get, but couldn't do it at the time. Every single one is gone now.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm very glad they gave us an opportunity to buy at those prices. I don't know if I would have every been able to afford what I did buy at retail prices. If I had more money I would have bought a lot more.

I have a feeling that they just sold out of everything. Especially if they had a booth at Transworld. Who wouldn't have bought a lot?

I do agree with awfc that if the resellers are so pissed off, then they shouldn't sell it a 4 times the cost. I do agree you will be seeing a lot of these iteams on ebay this halloween.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

So glad I bought when I did.Has anyone got any part of there shipment that wasn't preorder?I bought the skulls and figured they were in stock but they haven't showed up yet.I hope they do it again next year even if only a few weeks.My card has not been charged for any of the order.But is listed as a open order at amazon.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Mar 22, 2008)

Last week, I ordered one of the life-sized vampires and pre-ordered a life-sized doorman. I got a confirmation email on the order, but nothing about shipping yet. The order status is still PendingPaid.

I really do hope they come through with the goods!


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

I have made 3 orders with Amazon/Gemmy. I have received all of the in-stock items except the skulls. I ordered the skulls 17 days ago and received a Federal Express shipping notice that advised of delivery next week. Therefore, I will have received all the on-hand items and await summer delivery of the pre-order items. I ordered before Transworld which means my pre-order will be fulfilled before the Transworld order per Gemmy.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I ordered the Donna Tombstones on the 18th and 9 days later the order status still said 'pending payment', but then I noticed that it also said that it could take 6-10 days to ship. They came yesterday (the 29th).

Of course our preordered items (headless bride and Jason) are expected to be shipped in July but they've charged us already (as we expected). I'm really not worried about it.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Did anyone purchase at Transworld? Where they the same prices as the website?


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Interesting... I bought the pre-order Jason Voorheis with expected delivery in July and I just got a call from Amazon today scheduling my delivery for this Wednesday. That's the only item I ordered so I know I'm not getting the delivery mixed up with something else. They wanted to be sure someone was going to be home to help them unload since it's a large item. How exciting!!! And what a nice surprise to get it WAY before July...


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

jgc106 said:


> Gemmy probably got an earful at TW from their current vendors regarding the prices on Amazon, perhaps that also prompted them to stop selling on Amazon. I know for a fact that Fright Catalog amongst others was not pleased with the Amazon site.


I don't think that Fright Catalog or any other vendor really lost any customers to the items offered on the Amazon site. Most people would rather do without than to pay the ultra-inflated prices that those vendors charge for certain props. Besides, shouldn't those vendors still be able to purchase stock of those same items for less than what we paid?
Who knows, maybe the vendors themselves bought out the rest of the Amazon stock for resale.
One side note: We need to thank forum member- jgc106 for giving us all a heads up on the Gemmy Amazon site or most of us (including me) wouldn't have ever known about it. Hard to believe all that stuff sold out in less than a month. Thanks jgc106 !!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got my skulls today.


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmmm....my Jason and Leatherface order status now says complete and that they've shipped through the mail which seems odd. Aren't those boxes a bit big for the USPS?


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Why can't I find any Halloween goodies on the gemmy web site?


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I bought a few skeletons a little over a week ago but I haven't received them yet. They haven't shipped them yet for that matter.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

got my Halloween monster and hes friggn awesome, one glitch he seems to look to his right nost of the time is that normal?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I just went to the amazon gemmy website.They have now added that they are sold out on the amazon website and list a few other wholesaler site.None off the two are online ordering site.I did notice on the ormaninc.com they have a screamer animated man dressed like the other two males they were offering on amazon but more zombie like.I would love to have this guy.I couldn't find the alretts site


----------



## Sacrilegium (Mar 22, 2008)

My vampire came today! 

Here's a short clip of him in action:

YouTube - Count Vigor - gemmy vampire


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Way cool. Thank you for showing this off.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I just got my skeletons. Very tall. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Halloweenishee (Sep 17, 2007)

I should have ordered the Vampire. He is better in motion than he appears in still life.


----------



## Halloweenishee (Sep 17, 2007)

Has anyone at Gemmy indicated what they were doing with their temporary direct sales through Amazon?? It was a great opportunity but unlikely to be repeated? They seem fairly strict about their wholesale line. Forty G's worth.

********************************************************

Customer Support: Frequently Asked Questions: Buying Direct From Gemmy Ask Us a Question 

How can I become a distributor of Gemmy products?
We appreciate your interest in Gemmy products. Directly through us, we have a $40,000 minimum order on our product line, and a 1800 piece minimum order for the airblown inflatable product line. 
Payment terms will be “Letter of Credit” or “Cash in Advance”. 

If you cannot meet these requirements, you may contact one of the distributors listed below for product availability. 

Arett Sales (NJ)
800-257-8220
800-431-1212 

Orman Inc. (PA)
800-334-9627


J. Marcus Wholesalers, Inc. 
1728 Smallman Street
Pittsburgh, PA 15222 
800-535-3369 

Good Tidings (MD)
800-288-9627


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

it was an awesome deal I am so glad I got in on it I bought some great pieces for half of what I would have had to pay and this way was able to actaully buy what i wanted, I only hope they sell alot so we have more opportunites to buy from them


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*Disappointed & disgusted*

Well, don't get your hopes up that the items you ordered may arrive.

Yesterday, I receive an email that the 2 Life-Size Scarecrows have shipped via FedEx.

Today, I receive another email to confirm that Gemmy has porcessed my refund for the scarecrows. This is the explanation:

"Notes: due to overwhelming demand, we no longer have #27928 in stock. We
will send you live tracking numbers for the items you PREORDERED in July."

I can just see it now. Come July I'll be getting similar emails confirming my refunds because all the pre-order items are now out of stock. I should have known those prices were too good to be true.

I emailed Gemmy through Amazon for an explanation. I post the reply if I get one.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that is awful. I was going to get the scarecrows as well. I know my monster has been shipped to Dave in the Grave. I am waiting on a pre-order in July, getting nervous. When did you order your stuff *Litenin*? The one consulation is the pre-order stuff is a new line and they should have lots.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Well, I got my hopes up for no reason... The shipment that amazon.com called me to schedule was in fact something that I ordered from Target - no clue why amazon was scheduling the delivery, but it sure got my hopes up. Now I'm back with you all waiting for July....


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

Here is the messsage I sent to Gemmy through Amazon:
"I am having a real big problem understanding what is going on. I placed my order back on March 6, 2008. My credit card is charged for the entire order immediately, including the pre-order items not expected to ship until July.
I receive an email on April 1, 2008 that the 1 set of 2 Life-Size Scarecrows has shipped from Gemmy Store via FedEx. Now on April 2, 2008 I get another email that I have been given a refund for the above listed item that supposedly already shipped. I would like an explanation. I am very displeased that I will not be receiving the items I ordered almost 1 month ago because now all of a sudden you appear to be out of stock."

And here is the reply I got today:
"I am sorry for the confusion, let me try to clear it up for you. As referenced in the bullet points for the PREORDERED items and then again on the email confirmation, the PREORDERED items are paid for IMMEDIATELY along with any additional inventory, as we have to place the order with our factory. Amazon sends us the order after it verifies the funds - which would charge your card. We have been processing all the orders over the last few weeks (and it has been a TON of order) - unfortunately, some items were oversold due to their popularity. We refunded the item price and the shipping price of the oversold item. Amazon's system only allows refunds after the item has cleared - which means it there isn't a way to refund without confirming the item. We refunded the money to your card when it was determined that no new inventory would be available to substitute for that oversold item. Your PREORDERED merchandise has been ordered and will ship in July as promised on the site. Please let me know if this clears up the confusion - if not, please email me back.

Thank you.
Sharlene Jenner"

I just guess I will have to keep my fingers crossed that my PREORDERED items don't end up "oversold due to their popularity" come July.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Nov 18, 2006)

I just went to the site and all items are out of stock... :-(


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

I think whats going on is this, there are some items that they are liquidating, those when sold out or oversold are gone, then there are the pre-orders which will now be made and sent to you when available. If they arent making anymore of the oversold items they cant send you any in the future


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

litenin, that is really to bad. i have had it happen to me and it is a real let down. i feel they should be more on top of things so you know they are out and don't order. mine was with a different company though. about 5 months later they relisted some that i couldn't get. it made me mad that they got some more in and didn't put me on back order. i haven't done business with that company since. i don't want the same thing to happen again. of course this wasn't a halloween site. who knows then. guess it would depend on how bad i wanted the item and the price. anyway, sorry it happened to you.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

you can also try buyinflatables.com, they have some Gemmy animation, the prices were better after Halloween w/free shipping but they increased the price on some discontiued items there, but still better than retail


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

*No worries on pre-orders, thanks Gemmy*

Well, in case you haven't seen it, here is the latest post on the Gemmy website:

Store News 












At this time, we have exhausted our in-stock inventory to sell in our Gemmy Amazon store. Please sign up for our email list at www.gemmy.com and we will let you know when new merchandise is listed. You can always purchase our in-season items at your favorite retailers nationwide. Please visit Gemmy.com to see what cool products are available now!

If you have already ordered from us - in-stock items will be shipped to you within the next 2-3 weeks. All PREORDERED merchandised has been ordered and will be shipped to you in July. We will send out live tracking numbers for those items closer to the delivery date.

If you wish to purchase more domestic inventory, please contact one of our wholesale distributors: JMarcus.com, Arett's, or Orman's.

For any general questions, please contact us at [email protected] 

Thank you for interest in our store and our products!

Well, thanks Gemmy for a 3 month reprieve before I hear it from my wife about more Halloween items and the space they consume in our Garage and Attic. I hope that everyone who pre-ordered gets everything and that you enjoy.

Jonathan


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I bought 4 of the large skeletons and I have so much stuff in the garage for Halloween, I have to figure out where I am going to put em. The good news is I don't have skeletons in my closet. I have them in the living room, the dining room, and the garage. If I ever do get married, he'll never have to worry about me complaining about Halloween stuff in the garage. Most of it is mine.


----------



## sledge (May 6, 2007)

Gemmy is at it again Now they are backing out on pre-ordered items. I must say that there customer service and appreciation is awful. I had been emailing and calling them for two months on missing items only to get the let me check on it routine from sharlene! Now they are not delivering another item I am steaming at them. They unloaded a lot of their junk and backed out on the good items.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow. This is terrible for customer relations. I missed out because I waited a little too long, and now I'm almost happy that I missed out. Getting an email saying that something I preordered is no longer available would really anger me.

I wonder if they're going to back out of all direct customer sales for popular life-size items due retail stores complaining about the ability of customers to direct order. I would image that they'd be peeved that items they were selling in their stores for $169-$249 being available for $100 and less would be upsetting to them.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, I also received an e-mail regarding my pre-order merchandise. It said that due to unforeseen circumstances my order will be delayed until mid-September and that I had to respond to their e-mail if I accept or want a refund. I still want my witch so I did send the reply. I'll hope for the best!


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

I received the same email about accepting the later delivery date which was fine for me as I still want the items, I dont care when they deliver as long as they deliver before Halloween


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got the same about jason 9-1/9-15 ship date.I don't care when I get him the price was great as long as I get him.So I replied I wanted to keep my order.


----------



## sledge (May 6, 2007)

The worst thing about it is there bad attitude. They act like they could care less if they have your business or not. I placed two multi orders with them and they failed to produce 4 big items. I hope the stuff does come in September only time will tell ...just not a very reliable companny in my experience


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

They don't care because they don't need to. They are primarily a wholesaler and the only customers they really care about are the distributers and retailers. The only time they make contact with end users is to bait them with a few good items in order to unload alot of merchandise the retailers wont touch. Sucks, but that's wholesale marketing for you.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Mar 22, 2008)

I also got an email about delayed shipping on a pre-order item, but I don't mind as long as it gets here.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Yep, I got the same email too and told them I'm willing to wait.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I also got the same email on late delivery's. The only thing I did'nt like was they canceled my order completely on my Leatherface. I really wanted that one too.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, I just received notice from Amazon that Gemmy had canceled my pre-order of ghastly gentleman and sent me a refund. I hope they fulfill my Jason, Beheaded bride and quivering doorman, I have my fingers crossed


----------



## sledge (May 6, 2007)

This is the 5th item that they cancelled on me! I feel like I just gave them a no interest loan on all that money. I contacted Sharlene at the company and her reply stated that anyone who bought from Amazon will be the last to get any item and only after every other interest gets theirs! The only people not getting the ghastly gentleman is the people who bought from Amazon. I wish I was told up front that delivery of these items was contingent on surplus only. Man did they cover their butts at our expense. It leaves a sour taste in my mouth with the Gemmy company


----------



## sledge (May 6, 2007)

Oh yeah I forgot she even blamed earthquakes and the olympics for not delivering. Funny 4 of the cancelled items were before the earthquake. With all the support that haunters give Gemmy you would think they could at least try and do the right thing back. I still have two more items on my list but I am pretty sure I won't get those either.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

when i was reading jgc106 post this am , i was so pissed because i know they will cancel all the pre orders now.....they sure did a great marketing strategy to liquidate all their old stuff by offering the pre order on the new items.....what a bunch of jerks , we the small halloween community people here are making them more money by keeping buying all their props , arent we stupid ? espacially since pretty much all the gemmy props i bought in the past years all wore defective or had some kind of malfunction , to think i would learn by now .....but then again we that cannot build animatronics need those tyes of props in retail....

it was to be expected thats the problem that probably all their big compagnies and chain stores probably complained about this too thats why their also not honnoring their pre orders on amazon ???

since i am in Canada someone kind enough pre ordered from me and if they cancel at their suppose delivery date wich is sept 9th it will be too late then for me to turn around and get another source online for the 2 life size delivered to me ....i now wish i listen to my inside voice and asked gemmy for a refund in june for my 2 items , at leat i would have the money to get them in time somewhere else.....

Gemmy customer service and directors should read this threa and see alot of us are pissed at them ....but then again for them we are the small community people ....makes me so angry to see


----------



## sledge (May 6, 2007)

Hey Witch
You are right by the time we find out that you won't be getting your prop it will be too late to get it anywhere else


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

If I do not receive my items because they are fulfiiling others and we are only getting surplus, I vow to go on a letter writing campaign to the major retailers that carry their animated line to complain about the inferior quality of their items and disappointment in that major retail chain where I have shopped my whole life that they would carry such an inferior product line......., well, you get the idea, don't get mad, get even!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

jgc106 said:


> If I do not receive my items because they are fulfiiling others and we are only getting surplus, I vow to go on a letter writing campaign to the major retailers that carry their animated line to complain about the inferior quality of their items and disappointment in that major retail chain where I have shopped my whole life that they would carry such an inferior product line......., well, you get the idea, don't get mad, get even!!!!!!!!!!


i'll sign it 

what makes me mad also is the fact that someone else went to the trouble to order it for me because we dont get these props in Canada and they dont seem to see (gemmy) what the trouble we do go trough to get them , they show to date no apreciation for their customers....i hope they dont cancel the bride and the quivering dorman and after delaying once the shipment date from july to september that they at least will honnor those ....


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I seriously think they did not anticipate the demand for the products they are selling. 

You think they would learn once we Haunters find out about something cool being sold, we are all over it like white on rice.


----------



## sledge (May 6, 2007)

I seriously think they did not anticipate the demand for the products they are selling. 


To my mind I already bought and paid for this item! Did they use our money to finance production costs? I bought over a thousand dollars worth of stuff and only got the garbage not the gravy. I guarantee you we will not see any of these items. One by one I have been refunded. starting to foam at the mouth


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I hope to get Jason-maybe since he was last years product he will ship.I am surprised amazon would tolarate this.Maybe amazon is the place to grip to.Since it reflects on them.
I have always had top notch service from them,so for them to stand by gemmy would surprise me.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

So what has been canceled so far?And what has been pushed back to a later ship date?I know Jason is suppose to arrive between 9-1/9-15

I just checked buycostumes.com they are offering jason for 249.00 that is 109 more than what I bought him for.They are not expecting him in till 8-29.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

I hope to get Jason-maybe since he was last years product he will ship.I am surprised amazon would tolarate this.Maybe amazon is the place to grip to.Since it reflects on them.
I have always had top notch service from them,so for them to stand by gemmy would surprise me.
You are dead on, any more cancellations we raise hell with Amazon! Also, lets hope not too many people order Jason from buycostumes.com, they could be buying ours halloween.......


----------



## sledge (May 6, 2007)

I really don't expect to get anything from them.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

I also sell some of the Gemmy items on my website: Like the butler, maid and the pirate and so many more check them out

 Looking For Gemmy


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

My Jason has shipped!!!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Haunter said:


> I was hoping that it was latex, but a quick search uncovered this one, which is plastic.
> The skull and shading are different, but otherwise it looks the same.
> 
> I would suggest waiting until the ACC bucky is on sale.


i have latex skeletons on my website
Rock Bottom Cemetery - Page 6 Special sales on Props
scroll down to see him


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, my Witch has shipped, but not my Jason or Beheaded Bride. I'm still ticked that they canceled my Leatherface.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

malibuman said:


> Well, my Witch has shipped, but not my Jason or Beheaded Bride. I'm still ticked that they canceled my Leatherface.


It this what you are talking about if it is I will check and see if my supplier has some?


----------



## berkisho (Oct 27, 2005)

Pardon my ignorance, but where are you guys ordering this stuff from...I don't see it on Amazon yet...am I looking in the wrong place...can you supply a URL or link?


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

berkisho said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but where are you guys ordering this stuff from...I don't see it on Amazon yet...am I looking in the wrong place...can you supply a URL or link?


The pic I posted I got from my supplier, I sell some Gemmy's on my website under Props for sale.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

gemmy was running a sale thru amazon a very good sale I got jason for 149 half of retail price.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Our Jason arrived today and he's in perfect condition. We love him! Still awaiting our beheaded bride though.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

RBC said:


> It this what you are talking about if it is I will check and see if my supplier has some?


No, it was'nt that one, but that one looks nice also.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Got my witch w/cauldron today from Gemmy. Now if they would just send my Jason. That's the one I'm really anxious to get.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ours shipped from Texas on thursday and we got it the next day. Did you receive a shipment notification?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

malibuman said:


> Got my witch w/cauldron today from Gemmy. Now if they would just send my Jason. That's the one I'm really anxious to get.



do you remember what you paid for the witch and cauldron from amazon ? i have regrets of not ordering her even if i dont do witches this year.....

thats a good sign(i hope) that things are starting to ship maybe our beheaded bride and ghastly gent will ship too (at least i am praying real hard for that to happen lol)


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

The witch and cauldron was $120.00.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Cassie7 said:


> Ours shipped from Texas on thursday and we got it the next day. Did you receive a shipment notification?


On Jason I have not recieved a shipment notification yet. I did on the witch and also recieved it the next day.


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

Im assuming its safe to say gemmy will never sale on amazon again. So anywhos im still looking for leatherface and Freddy if anyone has one.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

anyone know what Gemmys new licensed character for 2008 is going to be?


----------



## sledge (May 6, 2007)

Has anyone ordered the beheaded bride or quivering greeter from Gemmy. I just saw a listing for both on ebay (search animatronics). They look pretty good however I think the chances of anyone getting one from gemmy is pretty slim since we are the last on the list. Has anyone heard anything on these?? So far everything I ordered was a strike out. The seller even states that they are in short supply maybe a sales pitch or a fact hard to say. reminds me of a christmas eve years ago looking for a cabbage patch kid!


----------



## Sacrilegium (Mar 22, 2008)

sledge said:


> Has anyone ordered the beheaded bride or quivering greeter from Gemmy.


I ordered the quivering door man. Got an email a while back saying that he would be delayed until August.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

My jason was backordered till september but I got him this past week.There are several people who have ordered the bride.
And I know garden ridge has several of the items that are being sold on ebay(double the price on ebay).


----------



## sledge (May 6, 2007)

The problem is that if we hold out and wait and then they refund the money you won't get anything at all!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

sledge said:


> The problem is that if we hold out and wait and then they refund the money you won't get anything at all!



been thinking that since they delayed the order to september


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

Good new, Amazon has shipped 9/10 items ordered. I rec'd ship notification today of Mech Bride. Jasons, Witch, hearts, etc all coming to NC. The only thing I did not get was the 5' quivering gentleman. Now, should I get rid of the beheaded bride married to Metallica?


----------



## Sacrilegium (Mar 22, 2008)

jgc106 said:


> The only thing I did not get was the 5' quivering gentleman.


Did they say anything about why you didn't get this one? Is it just delayed or will it be canceled?

I ask because that's the only one I'm waiting for and it's supposed to be here any day now...


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

I got the cancel notice on the quivering gentleman and refund 6 weeks ago, which leads me to believe you should be ok.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Mar 22, 2008)

Cool. I'm just a bit worried because it was placed using my wife's Excite email account and she's had all sorts of trouble with it not getting emails lately. Hopefully we're in the clear.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, you can always go to Amazon, click on My Account, enter e-mail and other info, and click on the pull down for status of items ordered in the last 6 months and there will be info on whether the order is still in Gemmy's system or whether you rec'd a refund


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well they still haven't sent my Jason that I ordered the first of March or the beheaded bride.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

malibuman said:


> Well they still haven't sent my Jason that I ordered the first of March or the beheaded bride.


wow.....unexceptable


----------



## sledge (May 6, 2007)

I got an email today saying that they shipped the bride and the 6ft quivering doorman


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*Will I get my pre-order?*

This is the email inquiry I sent through Amazon to Gemmy:
"Amazon lists that I should have received my order by now. I haven't even received my shipment confirmation on any of my items. When can I expect shipment? I am already displeased that part of my order was canceled. Any information would be greatly appreciated."

And this is the reply from Sharlene Jenner of Gemmy:
"Per the email we sent in May 2008, we have experienced some shipping delays that were unavoidable and the two systems did not match up (amazon and ours) for shipping dates.

We have received our shipments and have been in the process of shipping over the last week and this week.

If we find any issues with your order, we'll let you know as soon as possible. Otherwise, we are shipping as quickly as we can.

Thanks!
The Team at Gemmy."

I have already had my Set of 2 Life-Size Scarecrows canceled and a refund provided. I am still holding out hope that the Beheaded Bride, Quivering Doorman & Fogging Cauldron Witch will arrive soon.

I'll post with news as I get it.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I also got an E-mail today telling me they have shipped the Bride and a Quivering Doorman.
Still waiting on another Quivering Doorman on a different order.


----------



## sledge (May 6, 2007)

They sent a ups tracking number with mine and it is enroute if that is any help


----------



## RichTJ99 (Oct 22, 2007)

When I go here:

Gemmy Industries

I only see two items, is there a new website? 

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## sledge (May 6, 2007)

Rich
This sale took place months ago. I think it was back in March if I am not mistaken. They quickly went out of stock on everything. Other items were for pre-orders. Unfortunately Gemmy did not deliver on all items that it promised. Folks getting items now should be the tail end of the pre-orders that Gemmy did not refund


----------



## RichTJ99 (Oct 22, 2007)

Ahh, thanks! Next year I will keep a closer eye out!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Our bride came today.

For those commenting about not receiving their order placed months ago, those items were back ordered and said they would be available in July. Then in June, they emailed everyone saying that the back order was pushed back to Aug-Sept shipping dates and if this was acceptable, reply to their email. If you did not reply, your order was canceled and money returned.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I received those emails and responded to them and even emailed Gemmy about my orders, and they said they would be shipped by Sept. But still have not recieved the items or heard from them since.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

They're not good about responding to emails but so far everyone seems to be getting their orders within the most recent promised times (Aug-Sept 15). I really wasn't expecting bride until mid Sept but it came the other day. And I wasn't expecting our Jason until Sept but he came about a month ago.

I wouldn't worry unless you didn't respond to their email request.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Mar 22, 2008)

We got our doorman today!


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*They're Here*

My wife walked out the door for work, came back in and said "Your bodies are here." Naturally I ran right passed her to see for myself. There they were - 3 big boxes - Life Size Witch w/ misting cauldron & wireless mic
- Life Size Screamer w/ Top Hat and Candles
- Life Size Beheaded Bride.

I linked up pictures. I am quite happy with the witch & her cauldron. The wireless mic and external stereo hook-up are definitely an added bonus.

I wasn't expecting to have to assemble the quivering gentleman. It went together pretty easily. I am going to have to see if I can upgrade him a little. I want to see if I can rewire the candles to be constantly lit. It doesn't look so good when the candles suddenly light then go out then relight. I'd rather have them constantly on.

I am not too crazy about the beheaded bride. She sounds really tinny and mechanical when she speaks. Plus the volume is pretty low - barely audible. And the head is made of hard plastic instead of the rubbery material that the other Gemmy heads are made of. This makes the mouth movement look bad.

Oh well, I'm just glad they made it. I am going to miss the 2 scarecrows that they canceled on me way back when.


----------



## Halloscreamer (Aug 25, 2008)

*Jason Vorhees*

I am still waiting on my quivering doorman and bride. Kmart has the doorman for $129.00. We paid a lot less through the Gemmy preorder. You will love the witch. I have two and she is too cool. BTW. Kmart has the Jason Vorhees online for $199.00 and free shipping until August 30. I already got my Jason preordered with Gemmy but $199 isn't too bad. He is an incredible prop. He is so tall at 6'5".


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

has anyone seen the news '08 Hannibal Gemmy in action, i want to get him but none of our halloween stores are open yet.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

jgc106 said:


> Well, finally, Gemmy got smart and started selling larger lots of their items at discounted prices on Amazon.com. You need to go to the Gemmy home page and there is a link there. you can pre-order the witch (120.00), Chainsaw Massacre (140.00), Jason (140.00), 78" decorative bucky (2 for 35), and their new designs for 2008 including the 5' ghastly gentleman (65), Life size quivering doorman (76.5), beheaded bride (76.5) and many others. The only catch is the new, pre-order stuff does not ship until July but you must pay now. I buy Gemmy every year, these prices are the best I have EVER seen. For those who have had problems getting this stuff in the past, here is your chance. I just spent 700.00 and my wife has a real chainsaw out, got to go........................................................


please, please give me the link to the leatherface, i cant find it and im worried im too late, my family collects the gemmys, we have jason and freddy and want to get leatherface and hannibal.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Mar 22, 2008)

Conman said:


> please, please give me the link to the leatherface, i cant find it and im worried im too late, my family collects the gemmys, we have jason and freddy and want to get leatherface and hannibal.


You're way too late. You might want to read the rest of the thread...


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

Sacrilegium said:


> You're way too late. You might want to read the rest of the thread...


thanks, i just read it but i did find it for sale on wal-mart.com for 179.99 but its out of stock right now and its not sold in stores


----------



## Sacrilegium (Mar 22, 2008)

Conman said:


> thanks, i just read it but i did find it for sale on wal-mart.com for 179.99 but its out of stock right now and its not sold in stores


I hope they do something like this again next year. Hopefully they'll be more prepared for the onslaught of orders.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Mar 22, 2008)

I just uploaded a vid of the quivering doorman to YouTube if anyone's interested to see him in action:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the doorman is even cooler when you see him in action. i see you have a nice vampire as well. does he do anything?


----------



## Sacrilegium (Mar 22, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> the doorman is even cooler when you see him in action. i see you have a nice vampire as well. does he do anything?


Si, that's Count Vigor (also from Gemmy). Here's him in action:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, i love the way they painted up the counts face and those two teeth. he is really cool. i see you have some seriously nice props there. i've see donna of the dead in action. or is that megan from the exorcist? i don't know why she couldn't double also for the girl from the ring. she is cool to. thanks for showing me this.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yesterday I finally got the Be-headed Bride and two Quivering Doormen I ordered.


----------



## sledge (May 6, 2007)

My beheaded bride and quivering doorman arrived also. I thought the doorman was kind of cheesy. His coustume looks and operates like a little kids coustme. Especially around where it meets the shoes. This is the first prop I have seen from gemmy like this. He is not a pop up but a pipe assembly. He does look cool in a dark room with just the candles he is holding. He is no way worth the kind of prices that some sellers on ebay are looking for. The bride is a pop up and I must say they did a good job with her dress it is quite convincing and realistic


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Halloscreamer said:


> I am still waiting on my quivering doorman and bride. Kmart has the doorman for $129.00. We paid a lot less through the Gemmy preorder. You will love the witch. I have two and she is too cool. BTW. Kmart has the Jason Vorhees online for $199.00 and free shipping until August 30. I already got my Jason preordered with Gemmy but $199 isn't too bad. He is an incredible prop. He is so tall at 6'5".


I missed the freakin boat on him again!!    I checked Kmart online yesterday, and he was there. Went back to Kmart online a few minutes ago and he's gone. They removed him.   I'm so pissed right now!!


----------



## Halloweenishee (Sep 17, 2007)

I just got the Doorman and the Gemmy Bride on preorder set up. I love them both, especially the black lighting of the doorman to make him look so creepy. They look so good together. With the exception of Leatherface, I received all of the Gemmy preorder stuff as promised.


----------



## Halloweenishee (Sep 17, 2007)

I think Walmart has the Doorman for $98 without a picture and they call him the Life Size Screaming Ghoul.--free site to store shipping. They reference the fact his candles light up so it must be the doorman. I am not into inflatables but Walmart has the inflatable crime scene for $125 online that Kmart has for over $50 bucks more.


----------



## Halloweenishee (Sep 17, 2007)

*Jason is at Walmart*

Walmart has Jason Vorhees online with free site to store shipping for the reasonable price of $189.00 and the Witch stirring cauldron for $149.00. They also have a three foot -Donna the dead for $29. Check it out Haunted Host.


----------



## RichTJ99 (Oct 22, 2007)

Halloweenishee! Thank you so much for posting! This is fantastic! I really wanted the witch. I saw Jason last year & they wanted 400 dollars for him at a B&M "halloween" store. I just bought both for under $350

Wooo Hooo!

Thanks HalloweenForum!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

kmart.com also has jason and their is a 10% coupon for their site somewhere.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

"thanks, i just read it but i did find it for sale on wal-mart.com for 179.99 but its out of stock right now and its not sold in stores"

I have an extra new one, was going to have soldonline ( they have 100+ of my items) sell on EBay, let me know if you still need one before these guys at soldonline pick it up to auctiion it for me.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

"I missed the freakin boat on him again!! I checked Kmart online yesterday, and he was there. Went back to Kmart online a few minutes ago and he's gone. They removed him. I'm so pissed right now!!"

Host, I have an extra, will sell to you if you want, 79 plus shipping


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

jgc106 said:


> "I missed the freakin boat on him again!! I checked Kmart online yesterday, and he was there. Went back to Kmart online a few minutes ago and he's gone. They removed him. I'm so pissed right now!!"
> 
> Host, I have an extra, will sell to you if you want, 79 plus shipping


Are you saying that you have a Jason that you'll sell for $79? What shape is it in?

I want that witch stirring the cauldron SO BAD.


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

Are you saying that you have a Jason that you'll sell for $79? What shape is it in?

I want that witch stirring the cauldron SO BAD.

Mel, I have the Gemmy guy with the candles new I would sell for 79, the Jason is brand new and I paid 149, so 149 plus actual shipping. I also have a leatherface, brand new1' I paid 149 for. If you would prefer Ebay, soldonline (seller) is supposed to pick them up tomorrow am along with another 15 props and will start bidding at10.00. I think someone bought my gemmy animated witch on this forum the other day for 75. By the way, my Lowe's has the stirring witch for 150 and I saw 10 at my local Wal-Mart.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

If anyone wants the stirring witch and cant get one I can get them from my local lowes and send them out. Cost plus shipping... nothing extra as im in there everyday anyhow.


----------



## sledge (May 6, 2007)

JGC
I would love to buy that leatherface if you still have him?


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

maximpakt said:


> If anyone wants the stirring witch and cant get one I can get them from my local lowes and send them out. Cost plus shipping... nothing extra as im in there everyday anyhow.


Thanks!

I can't buy any of these props right now, but I love to dream about getting them. hah hah.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I just received my Witch from the pre-order. I set her all up but her hips do not sway. Anyone else have this problem? I e-mailed Gemmy and hope to hear back. I'm so disappointed. I hope its just something I did wrong in the set up.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I finally got my Jason and beheaded bride today that I preordered in March. They sent me the Witch last month, but I never tried it yet. If you are having trouble with yours, maybe I should dig mine out and try her.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

I finally, finally, finally got my shipping notification and UPS tracking number for the Jason I ordered at the end of February. I had to send them 5 e-mails this week before I got a response back with the shipping info - I was getting a little anxious since I hadn't heard from them in SO long and I'm reading how all of you have started receiving yours. Now I can't wait to get him - it was scheduled for delivery tomorrow, but we'll be in the middle of tropical storm Hanna tomorrow so I won't hold my breathe. Maybe Monday!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

OMG!!! I can't beleive I missed this opportunity! Ugh, I'll have to make sure that if they do this again next year that I check it out.

Ugh, I missed a chance on a Donna! I want one sooooooooooooo bad!!!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Lady of Chamberwell Manor said:


> I finally, finally, finally got my shipping notification and UPS tracking number for the Jason I ordered at the end of February. I had to send them 5 e-mails this week before I got a response back with the shipping info - I was getting a little anxious since I hadn't heard from them in SO long and I'm reading how all of you have started receiving yours. Now I can't wait to get him - it was scheduled for delivery tomorrow, but we'll be in the middle of tropical storm Hanna tomorrow so I won't hold my breathe. Maybe Monday!!


Well Lady Of, they did you one better than me. They sent me no shipping notification at all. When I pulled in my driveway today, to my shock, I had two big boxes on my front porch. I'm just glad no one ran off with them. But I do have pretty good neighbors.


----------

